# AMD SSD performance, X370 vs X570



## TheLostSwede (Jul 14, 2019)

Just an interesting observation, going from my old X370/Ryzen 7 1700 system to a new X570/Ryzen 7 3800X system.
It would seem that at least several synthetic benchmark points have improved significantly, although the one that matters has gone down...
At least the write performance is up in every single category.
This is a WD Black 2018 drive, not the slightly newer SN750.
In both cases, the SSD was connected to the slot that goes directly to the CPU.

.








TRIMed the drive and it's looking better in terms of the 4K read test.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 19, 2019)

I can ad my Corsair MP600 score - top slot mount so direct to cpu


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 19, 2019)

Curious ... Done any testing in something you do every day ?

Reason I ask ... Often have folks coming in or texting ... with "Should I upgrade from x to y ?" because the read a review and it said that the new thing was some % higher.   And then wehn the do, I am am asked to diagnose what's wrong because they are not "seeing" that % increase.  Would love to have some 3rd party examples.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 19, 2019)

On what power plan did you test it?

Use throttle stop and cease downclocking. 4K tests are very tied to CPU. Then compare for both.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 19, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> Curious ... Done any testing in something you do every day ?
> 
> Reason I ask ... Often have folks coming in or texting ... with "Should I upgrade from x to y ?" because the read a review and it said that the new thing was some % higher.   And then wehn the do, I am am asked to diagnose what's wrong because they are not "seeing" that % increase.  Would love to have some 3rd party examples.



Well overall its not easy to se the real world difference in load times in games, but one thing that I have noticed is more stability and a more smooth experience in Devision 2


----------



## Curry629 (Jul 22, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I can ad my Corsair MP600 score - top slot mount so direct to cpu
> View attachment 127253


Hello, do you get this CDM score by using Ryzen 3800x and X570? Is there any other special configuration or optimization you made? 
I have a same MP600 1TB SSD like yours, my environment is X570 + 3700. I can only get 3600MB/s of Seq Write and 4250 MB/s of Seq Read.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 22, 2019)

Curry629 said:


> Hello, do you get this CDM score by using Ryzen 3800x and X570? Is there any other special configuration or optimization you made?
> I have a same MP600 1TB SSD like yours, my environment is X570 + 3700. I can only get 3600MB/s of Seq Write and 4250 MB/s of Seq Read.



I am currently running with these settings and X570 Auros Master and 3800x, using windows optimized power scheme









In bios I only made Infinity fabric locked at 1600MHz and set memory to XMP and 1,35 volt + enabled PBO


----------



## Curry629 (Jul 22, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I am currently running with these settings and X570 Auros Master and 3800x, using windows optimized power scheme
> View attachment 127454View attachment 127455View attachment 127456View attachment 127457
> In bios I only made Infinity fabric locked at 1600MHz and set memory to XMP and 1,35 volt + enabled PBO





jesdals said:


> I am currently running with these settings and X570 Auros Master and 3800x, using windows optimized power scheme
> View attachment 127454View attachment 127455View attachment 127456View attachment 127457
> In bios I only made Infinity fabric locked at 1600MHz and set memory to XMP and 1,35 volt + enabled PBO


 That's very clear ! Thanks a lot, I think I need to get a 3800x~


----------



## jesdals (Jul 22, 2019)

Dont bother with that - but look at your memory timings and the PBO settings and cooling is gold with theese Ryzen 3


----------



## Curry629 (Jul 23, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I am currently running with these settings and X570 Auros Master and 3800x, using windows optimized power scheme
> View attachment 127454View attachment 127455View attachment 127456View attachment 127457
> In bios I only made Infinity fabric locked at 1600MHz and set memory to XMP and 1,35 volt + enabled PBO


I'm back with my result, Gigabyte X570 Pro + 3700, I updated my Win10 to 1903, changed the power scheme, updated BIOS and get this...
This is CDM result of default setting 



This is CDM result using higher QD and Threads setting.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 23, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Just an interesting observation, going from my old X370/Ryzen 7 1700 system to a new X570/Ryzen 7 3800X system.
> It would seem that at least several synthetic benchmark points have improved significantly, although the one that matters has gone down...
> At least the write performance is up in every single category.
> This is a WD Black 2018 drive, not the slightly newer SN750.
> ...








						Western Digital Black & SanDisk Extreme Pro 1TB M.2 Review
					

Built from the ground up, Western Digital's newest NVMe SSDs are set to challenge for the consumer NAND storage performance crown.




					www.tweaktown.com
				



same 1tb drive on x299

55/271 4k random r/w at 75% full


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Western Digital Black & SanDisk Extreme Pro 1TB M.2 Review
> 
> 
> Built from the ground up, Western Digital's newest NVMe SSDs are set to challenge for the consumer NAND storage performance crown.
> ...


Not the same version of the benchmark though...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 23, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not the same version of the benchmark though...


yup cdm has dfferent versions,but I was looking at 4k random result.


----------

